# M.V Apapa - 7/7/1960 - West Africa



## CadenceAlex (Jun 19, 2018)

*M.V Apapa - 7/7/1960 - West Africa (Brian Kennedy)*

Looking for anyone who knew Brian Edward Kennedy on the M.V Apapa - he sailed from Liverpool to Lagos on 7/7/1960.

Born in Ireland in 1937. Says he was an officer.. 

Researching history.. thanks in advance


----------

